# Tv-Karte Pro7 usw möglich?



## Marcel154 (3. Januar 2010)

*Tv-Karte Pro7 usw möglich?*

Hallo 
ist es möglich mit einer Tv-Karte Pro7 ,Sat1 usw zu empfangen? ich weiß das Sender wie Zdf usw gehen ...bloss die will ich die nicht sehn Deshalb die frage:Kan ich mit einer TV-Karte Pro7 usw empfangen ? Wenn ja ,was brauch ich dafür und wie ist die quali?


Mfg Marcel154


----------



## dot (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tv-Karte Pro7 usw möglich?*

=> Thema verschoben


Reden wir von DVB-T (Empfang via Antenne)? 
-> DVB-T Programme - DVB-T PORTAL*


----------



## Marcel154 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tv-Karte Pro7 usw möglich?*

wen ich das wüsste ...kenn mich da nicht aus. kan halt nicht ne antenne  oder ne schüssel irgendwo montieren . Gibts da was oder ist ne antenne/schüssel ein muss?


----------



## dot (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tv-Karte Pro7 usw möglich?*

Du hast die Auswahl zwischen:
- Kabelanschlusz (Digital [DVB-C] / Analog)
- Ueber Antenne [DVB-T] (Die Antenne ist in der Regel winzig, also nicht unbedingt eine Hausantenne auf dem Dach)
- Schuessel [DVB-S] 

Du musst uns schon mitteilen, wie du derzeit dein TV-Programm empfaengst. Oder soll das eine "Ersteinrichtung" sein, weil du derzeit nichts davon hast?


----------



## Zerebo (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tv-Karte Pro7 usw möglich?*

Eh ja.Wenn du keine Satelitenschüssel auf dem Dach und keinen Kabelanschluss hast,dann brauchste DVB-T.Dafür reicht in vielen Gebieten ne kleine Stabantenne aus.Dazu natürlich noch ne Tv-Karte oder nen Stick.
Allerdings ist die Bildqualität nicht so toll und man muss schauen wo man die Antenne hinstellt.Das Signal wird nämlich schnell gestört.


----------



## Marcel154 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tv-Karte Pro7 usw möglich?*

naja mein pc steht eben bei mir im zimmer. Kabel darf ich nicht verlegen/Antenne an die hauswand geht au schlecht....nur seh ich grad das es bei mir in der nähe echt beschissen aussieht mit den sendern


----------



## dot (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tv-Karte Pro7 usw möglich?*

Wenn ueber DVB-T die gewuenschten Sender fehlen, dann bleibt nur der Weg ueber Kabel oder SAT. Wie empfangt ihr denn derzeit das Fernsehprogramm fuer den normalen Fernseher?


----------



## Marcel154 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tv-Karte Pro7 usw möglich?*

Soweit ich weiß Kabel und Satelit.


----------



## dot (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tv-Karte Pro7 usw möglich?*

Dann so lange Quaengeln bis du auch an die Schuessel darfst


----------



## Marcel154 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tv-Karte Pro7 usw möglich?*

 ok danke ich werds probieren^^ falls ich es schaffe , welche TV-Karte könntest du mir empfehlen? sollte nicht ganz so teuer sein also max 70 euro. Gibt es eine möglichkeit mit w-lan oder sowas in der art das signal von der schüssel zu mir zu bekommen ?^^ Weil mein vater kein Kabel mehr verlegen möchte?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/83414-worldoflols-verkaufsthread.html

Der User hier bietet ein Medion Funkübertragungs-set an ,ich weiß aber nich ob das klappt . weiß das jemand?


----------



## dot (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tv-Karte Pro7 usw möglich?*

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann brauchst du aber auch einen normalen SAT-Receiver und im PC einen Video-Eingang. Quasi:

SAT Kabel -> SAT Receiver -> Funkset ---kabellos--> Funkset -> Videoeingang am PC

Eventuell laesst du dir mal den genauen Namen des Sets geben, damit man davon mal das Handbuch angucken kann.


----------



## rebel4life (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tv-Karte Pro7 usw möglich?*

Ansonsten halt ne Tevii S470/660.


----------

